# "batman forever"



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Here are my build ups of the "Batman Forever" Figures.1/6 Scale and the 1/25 Batmobile from the same film. A Varity of methods was used to get the right look of the figures...










http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/BATMOBILE2_zps65c2c5f2.jpg.html


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Wow!! Great job! The faces look especially fantastic! Real-looking skin tones.

Wayne


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Rebel Rocker said:


> Wow!! Great job! The faces look especially fantastic! Real-looking skin tones.
> 
> Wayne


Many thanks Wayne!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

They look GREAT Mark!

MMM


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

MonsterModelMan said:


> They look GREAT Mark!
> 
> MMM


Thanks Bob!


----------

